# RATE MY DOG'S SHEDDING ASS



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My dog is shedding immensely in light of the recent hot weather we've been having. I can't clean enough and she won't let me vaccuum her butt because she's scared of the vaccuum cleaner. Brushing her isn't helping much either. Her dog ass looks like a lumpy... dog ass! Rate it, 5 being the lumpiest! :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Hey OD, your dogs ass looks like a smaller, less hairy version of my dog "Kozmo's" ass... She put out?*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey man! :x My dog is not just some cheap floosie to be used at your man-dog's disposal!

8-[ (How much money you got?)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="66921 said:


> *Hey man! :x My dog is not just some cheap floosie to be used at your man-dog's disposal!*


*Well, all I can tell you is, around the neighborhood, I hear good things...*











Officer Dunngeon";p="66921 said:


> 8-[ *(How much money you got?)*


*I make a livin...* :wink:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="66924 said:


> *...We'd better ask kttref if this is OK....... kttref is the contact person for all dates on this sight. At least for Dunny's sake.* 8)


*Kenny - remember, I'm in NH, Kate hasn't any jurisdiction up here in the "Live Free Or Die State"...* :icon_hum:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Um, hello! :x If you want to do business, man, then talk to me directly! We're talkin' CASH MONEY here, G$; and that beautiful, clumped up ass of fur will be all your little buddy's (for at least a half an hour or so)! :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah man, Kate can pimp my ass, but my dog's ass is another story. She mah BITCH, yo! :yes:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey Dunngeon! Your bitch has a hairy ass, shave it!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Seeing as I have not been around...here is how it will break down:

1) I have jurisdiction in any state I have been in....that's a few, especially considering I lived in NH for 4 years

2) Animals are different then people, I only work with people....


Enough said  Carry on. :lol:


----------

